
Why Progressive Web Apps Are the Future of Mobile Web - Yhippa
https://css-tricks.com/why-progressive-web-apps-are-the-future-of-mobile-web/
======
_threads
Currently I’m browsing mobile web without JS (disabled it in settings) and I
really wish this was the future

